# Temporary Internet connection



## Dave Logan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi 

We have rented a villa in Tala for January whilst looking for a long term rental around Paphos. Unfortunately the villa does not have internet access so we are looking at ways of getting a temporary connection rather than having to use free wifi in any of the bars etc. Any experience or information on this would be very useful.

Thanks for your help


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Try a dongle ... limited speed and download but better than spending your time in bars with a laptop, unless you really want to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Glenn Lee (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi!

What's a dongle?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Connect a PC or Mac to the Web with our Internet Dongles – Vodafone

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dave Logan (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Mac. I had heard of a dongle but wasn't sure what it did and where it would work. We will get one, but will still spend some time in the bars without having to take the PC so we can enjoy ourselves properly !!


----------

